# Halo 3 computer case idea



## ScottALot (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's my idea for a Halo 3 based computer case.
(If any companies out there decide to base a case on this idea, I get a free case)

:gun:

View attachment 3222


----------



## kobaj (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont really see how this is based on halo 3. The color is camo yes, but any war game is that. The case is not distinctly shaped, or moddified. All you're doing is cutting a couple of holes. And even those arnt even halo symbols. It looks as if you simply went through the halo3 icons and picked a couple - ooh, original.

I will say good job in that you're coming up with an idea, and if you implement it I would love to see it. But frankly, it could use a little revision.

Best of luck .


----------



## ScottALot (Jul 22, 2009)

Those symbols are all the equipment symbols in the game. Also, this is just the base, if some company wanted to draw Battle Rifles or something on the sides, it's fine by me.


----------



## Russian777 (Jul 22, 2009)

it looks pretty nice but is not really halo themed.


----------



## ScottALot (Jul 22, 2009)

Russian777 said:


> it looks pretty nice but is not really halo themed.



Dangit, HOW IS IT NOT?


----------



## kazkepox (Jul 22, 2009)

I have to agree with scott, how isn't it, it has almost all of the equipment symbols (grav lift, trip mine, invis, etc.) and if those were all windows it would look pretty tight, but instead of just a rectangular case, mod it a bit in the front to look like a comlink radio or something


----------



## ScottALot (Jul 22, 2009)

How bout this? The front is shaped like a backpack and the little packs jut out and have the drive bays on them, but still have the equipment shaped cut-outs.


----------



## ScottALot (Jul 23, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## elliot_c (Jul 23, 2009)

lol


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 23, 2009)

I could model that in 3D if you had some dimensions.


----------



## ScottALot (Jul 24, 2009)

Bodaggit23 said:


> I could model that in 3D if you had some dimensions.



I can't think of any dimensions off my head, but I want it to be about the size of a HAF 932 ( if that's not too extreme )


----------



## Russian777 (Jul 24, 2009)

it would be cool, if you would cut out a plexi glass halo figure on the side.


----------



## ScottALot (Jul 24, 2009)

Halo figure, do you mean Master Chief or the acutal Halo? Because on the right side, a Halo would look cool


----------



## ScottALot (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh come on, I did a bit of work thinking about this, and no one supports me/bump


----------



## diduknowthat (Jul 31, 2009)

It's not really a Halo case, it's more like any case with some Halo decal on it. There's a lot of potential in a Halo case, just like the guy who did the Doom 3 case seen here.


----------



## ScottALot (Jul 31, 2009)

They aren't decals. Read the captions, I say that the shapes are features like handles, vents, power buttons, etc... they aren't just decals


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay in that case you'll need to revise some designs. Think about it, a handle located towards the rear would put an incredible amount of stress on the case upon lifting as it isn't in the center of balance. The fan cutout design would heavily restrict ventilation as there's only a narrow opening for the air to be pushed/pulled through.

However I do like your power button design. And finally, why not just write the words "HALO" on the case? I mean for hardcore Halo fans the symbols are nice, but I for one have no idea what those mean.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 3, 2009)

No, no. The 'fan cutout' is the fan itself, not the vent. And I meant for the handle to be the bottom part of the handle thing, more towards the center. If Bodaggit is reading this, the size is not HAF 932, it's 24.8'' x 10.5'' x 23.6'', the same as the CoolerMaster Cosmos.


----------



## gamerman4 (Aug 3, 2009)

If I wanted a Halo case, I'd go for a simple case with a nice airbrush.

or this... but on a PC...


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 3, 2009)

They copied me haha.

Hey, now that I've seen the inside of an Xbox, couldn't you take that disc drive and put it in a computer?


----------



## gamerman4 (Aug 3, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> They copied me haha.
> 
> Hey, now that I've seen the inside of an Xbox, couldn't you take that disc drive and put it in a computer?



Technically yes, I've taken one apart, the drive is SATA, the power cord isn't a standard molex though so you'd have to find the pinout and convert it yourself.


----------



## ScottALot (Aug 3, 2009)

O rly? An xbox AND a computer!


----------

